# Game 3: Wolves (0-2) vs. Magic (2-1)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*November 6, 2007
7:00 PM CDT
Target Center
Minneapolis, Minnesota
*

*ORL: (2-1), Home (1-1) Away (1-0)
MIN: (0-2), Home (0-1) Away (0-1)
*

*Starting Lineups*

*Orlando Magic*




































Turkoglu F, Lewis F, Howard C, Bogans G, Nelson G

*Minnesota Timberwolves*




































Gomes F, Jefferson F, Ratliff C, McCants G, Telfair G

*Orlando*
*Points Per Game*
Turkoglu 22.0
Lewis 21.7
Howard 16.3

*Rebounds Per Game*
Howard 13.3
2 tied at 5.7
Nelson 4

*Assists Per Game*
Nelson 5.0
Turkoglu 4.3
Dooling 2.0


*Minnesota*
*Points Per Game*
McCants 18.0
Jefferson 16.0
Gomes 14.0

*Rebounds Per Game*
Jefferson 12.5
Gomes 5.5
Ratliff 5.0

*Assists Per Game*
Telfair 6.0
Gomes 3.5
3 tied at 2.0​
*Next Wolves Game:* Nov 9th @ Lakers, 9:30 PM CDT


----------



## ThE BiG TiCkEt (Mar 31, 2007)

*GO TIMBERWOLVES..!!!*

This night i'am going to be awake to follow my Minnesota...  ...On schedule of the peer to peer tv isn't Magic - Wolves...and so i must see the play-by-play on nba.com...  ...will be tiring...but it's nothing...
*
GO TIMBERWOLVES*


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Feel free to join us during the game if you can. The more posters here, the more merrier this team forum will be.



GO TIMBERWOLVES!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I think I'll be around for this game, haven't been and I was for most last year. Lets hope that we can pick up a road win and I really wanna see Green get some burn.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It's gonna be fun watching Jefferson and Howard go at it tonight.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hopefully we can watch Sebastian passing the ball more than shooting it first.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> Lets hope that we can pick up a road win and I really wanna see Green get some burn.


Well, it's a home game and Green is in active, so you're wishes are gonna go 0-2.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> Well, it's a home game and Green is in active, so you're wishes are gonna go 0-2.


lol oops. thanks for the heads up. Why don't we want Green in our plans? Last year when he got burn he showed he can score pretty well, he just needs to work on his defense and he can be a great player.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

If some of you didn't know there is still the free preview going on for tonight on league pass.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

By all semi-official accounts (i.e., the beat reporters, commentators, etc.), the issue with Green has been that he's slow in picking up both offensive and defensive sets, and he's been outworked in practice by the other wings. So Wittman has said that until he earns them, he won't really get minutes. I'm curious to see him out there, too, considering his potential. But I have to say, that's why I can also empathize with the coaches who get fired after guys with athleticism and potential can't play basketball yet. So while GMs won't agree, a coach will go with a Ryan Gomes over a Gerald Green more often than not.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> lol oops. thanks for the heads up. Why don't we want Green in our plans? Last year when he got burn he showed he can score pretty well, he just needs to work on his defense and he can be a great player.


The team already did not pick up his option so let's be it. Let him walk after this season. I know it could be painful for you not to watch Green as much as you wish, but that's the hard truth.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Just starting the broadcast now. Talking about the matchup with Howard and Jefferson.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> By all semi-official accounts (i.e., the beat reporters, commentators, etc.), the issue with Green has been that he's slow in picking up both offensive and defensive sets, and he's been outworked in practice by the other wings. So Wittman has said that until he earns them, he won't really get minutes. I'm curious to see him out there, too, considering his potential. But I have to say, that's why I can also empathize with the coaches who get fired after guys with athleticism and potential can't play basketball yet. So while GMs won't agree, a coach will go with a Ryan Gomes over a Gerald Green more often than not.


Thanks for filling me in. I haven't really had a chance to read up about the Wolves yet just watched the first game and some of the second. Hopefully he will get minutes at the end of the year and show them that he can play and get a new contract.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> Thanks for filling me in. I haven't really had a chance to read up about the Wolves yet just watched the first game and some of the second. Hopefully he will get minutes at the end of the year and show them that he can play and get a new contract.


I think, given his talent, it's possible. But I wouldn't bank on it.

I believe it's one of those things that could eventually come back to haunt us if he works out elsewhere. On the other hand, who knows, he might just end up one of the many great athletes who never figures out how to really do it in a real game.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> I think, given his talent, it's possible. But I wouldn't bank on it.
> 
> I believe it's one of those things that could eventually come back to haunt us if he works out elsewhere. On the other hand, who knows, he might just end up one of the many great athletes who never figures out how to really do it in a real game.


I guess I would just like to see him succeed here rather than elswhere, and if Brewer or McCants don't work out he would be able to step in and be a nice replacement. He would be a nice guy to have come off the bench.

Ratliff is out of the lineup tonight and Jefferson and center with Buckner coming in at the 3.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

And here we go. 

Hopefully Wittman picked up some sneaky little tricks to use against them when he was an assistant there two years ago...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Excellent move by McCants on that first possession.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

luther said:


> And here we go.
> 
> Hopefully Wittman picked up some sneaky little tricks to use against them when he was an assistant there two years ago...


It'll be easier if we're playing against this team with a head coach Wittman coached under. Hill?


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Woooo McCants is a guy that I am starting to like, he's a little reckless when he puts his head down but man can he score.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

JuX said:


> It'll be easier if we're playing against this team with a head coach Wittman coached under. Hill?


Yes, it was Hill. I was just kidding, by the way. Everyone is so well-scouted such things are practically meaningless. The trick isn't knowing what people will do, but stopping them.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Another nice move by McCants. Nice drive. And both shots featured some hesitation and a second move on the shot.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice tip in by McCants!! Our young guys seem to know how to strip the ball on opposing teams drives..


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

2 early fouls on Turkoglu, which is a good news for us.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> Nice tip in by McCants!! Our young guys seem to know how to strip the ball on opposing teams drives..


That is easier to do with some nice lane defenders, such as Ratliff (our first true shot-blocking threat ever) and Jefferson.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Maybe we finally got something out of McCants when we first drafted him? Let's hope so!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

JuX said:


> Maybe we finally got something out of McCants when we first drafted him? Let's hope so!


I liked the McCants pick alot even though most didn't. He was a great athlete, great shooter and just knew how to score. He brings some attitude and lots of heart.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

C'mon Bassy.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

JuX said:


> Maybe we finally got something out of McCants when we first drafted him? Let's hope so!


I don't think that insinuation is fair at all. Finally? It's his third season, and he spent last season recovering from microfracture surgery in his knee! This is the "new ACL," the scourge of basketball. And as a rookie, he averaged 7.9 ppg, and double figures after the Wally trade (when he played more minutes). And then when you remember he came out a year early...to say "finally" when we are for all practical purposes three games into his second season shows a lack of patience.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

moss_is_1 said:


> I liked the McCants pick alot even though most didn't. He was a great athlete, great shooter and just knew how to score. He brings some attitude and lots of heart.


I hated the pick, by the way. I thought Danny Granger would have been the better pick (and still do). But while we have him, I want to cheer for him. And he certainly has his strengths.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It may be too early into the season, but that's what I have been wanting to see it from him. Get aggressive early into the game, make some big plays along the line.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Jefferson sure is a bad passer. After a decade of Garnett (and Gugs and Smith), it's odd to see a bad-passing PF.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Antoine Walker: ahaha. When Pat Garrity is faking you out, you are a poor, poor defender.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

If McCants sits --and now it seems he will--I'm nervous. When he's not playing, that will stiffen up and get worse. With Foye and Green inactive, it's not like we have a lot of options at wing guard. A night of Buckner and Jaric, I guess.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Good ol' man.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Hopefully he just twisted his ankle, we need McCants. Doleac is in...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Walker, WTF?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Some shooting from Brewer...first time.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Brewer hits a 3! Nice to see that, maybe he will get his shot down.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Nice pass by Jaric, and avoiding the charge there as well.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

That is what Jaric ought to do...nice pass.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The Bad; McCants' return is doubtful

The Good: Another 3 from Brewer!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

NOOO  McCants has a sprained ankle and his return is doubtful. But Brewer stepping up with another 3.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Every time I watch Turkoglu, I just think about how good a player he is and how underappreciated he is. Not a star, but just a nice guy out there. Big, skilled, nice shooter, nice handle.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Brewer is heating up now.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Whoo, Brewer!


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Buckner has been a better 3-pt shooter than I'd have guessed before he got to the Wolves.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

It's really nice to see Jaric stepping up, making assists, rebounding, defending, etc.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

luther said:


> It's really nice to see Jaric stepping up, making assists, rebounding, defending, etc.


yeah he already has 6 assists.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow... make it 7.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

8 assists for Jaric...Dwight Howard is a beast.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Now it's a 2 point game.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Eek..its starting to get a little ugly.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's going to be a long 2nd half.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

luther said:


> Jefferson sure is a bad passer. After a decade of Garnett (and Gugs and Smith), it's odd to see a bad-passing PF.


Yeah, he can be taken out of the game just by double teaming him right now. He's completely lost every time the double comes.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Chris Richard coming in for Big Al.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Richard gets a nice block on Turkoglu.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Craig Smith deserves a starting spot if Ratliff or McCants miss some time. Ratliff is just out with the flu though.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

10 assists for Jaric now. Starting to get a little momentum down 10.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Big Al really has a nice hookshot and a great bigman jumper. He is single handily bringing us back! Down 6, and Jaric is really playing great right now.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Jefferson misses but Brewer with the tip, down by only 2. 14-0 run


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting VERY interesting. And the much-criticised Jaric leading the team...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice plays by Brewer and then Jefferson


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Lewis is absolutely on fire.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Man Jaric is really playing well, as he hits another 3 to get a double double off the bench.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

what is wrong with McCants, why hasn't he been playing.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

dp


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Mateo said:


> what is wrong with McCants, why hasn't he been playing.


He sprained his ankle early on.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Ugh terrible pass bassy..


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

for crying out loud, Whittman must hate Smith. no matter how productive he is, he still manages to get scrub minutes. finished 3rd in scoring despite only playing 14 minutes, lol.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We allowed so many free throws for Orlando. They nearly doubled the number of FTAs on us, that's one of the problems tonight.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> We allowed so many free throws for Orlando. They nearly doubled the number of FTAs on us, that's one of the problems tonight.


Its been our problem for all of the games so far, we really need to work on driving to the basket.

Nice game by big Al tonight, considering it was so close it was a rather ugly game all round, unlucky to lose mccants early and we really need Foye back despirately.
Smith needs more minutes, especially tonight while Theo was out.
Also nice to see Brewer with a decent game.

0 - 3 though..


----------



## ThE BiG TiCkEt (Mar 31, 2007)

I've returned-back at home from school now... 

I'm very tired...  ...this night i hope (in the past i don't know  ) T'Wolves take first W...i'm so disappointed... -_- ...i didn't follow whole match...because at the start of fourth quarter i fall sleep...  ...

Howewer, according to me, Buckner is giving a big contribute....is it...?

Bye bye american friends...

Alessio from Rome...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Does anyone else think how pointless the +/- is? I looked at the box score from last night's game. Antoine Walker was a plus 7.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

ThE BiG TiCkEt said:


> Howewer, according to me, Buckner is giving a big contribute....is it...?


Yeah. Buckner has been playing very well. Surprising.



JuX said:


> Does anyone else think how pointless the +/- is? I looked at the box score from last night's game. Antoine Walker was a plus 7.


lol, yeah, something doesn't seem right there. While we're on the subject of Walker, he seems like a good guy, he could've easily been complaining about getting traded here. But he's just a horrible basketball player. Seriously, this guy can't do anything on the court. I don't want to be mean, but it just amazes me how bad this guy is. I can't see how any team would pick him up once his contract is done.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> lol, yeah, something doesn't seem right there. While we're on the subject of Walker, he seems like a good guy, he could've easily been complaining about getting traded here. But he's just a horrible basketball player. Seriously, this guy can't do anything on the court. I don't want to be mean, but it just amazes me how bad this guy is. I can't see how any team would pick him up once his contract is done.


He just seems happy to be playing at the moment


----------

